# Gothic 3 - Ab wann kann ich Zauber kaufen?



## Stiller_Meister (23. März 2007)

Hiho,

hab gerad nochma neu G3 angefangen und wollt nen "Magier" spielen. Also die Orks getötet, zum Innos Schrein gegangen, aber jedesmal wenn ich nen zauber erlernen will, kommt immer "Kann ich nochnicht erlernen" oder ähnlich. Wie hoch muss das entsprechende Attribut (Ich denke mal altes Wissen!?) sein, damit ich die ersten Zauber erlernen kann? Oder kann ich das erst nach einer bestimmten Stelle im Spiel, und wenn ja, wann kommt diese?
Kann ich nen reinen Magier spielen oder ist das wie in G2 nicht möglich?

Danke im vorraus 

Stiller-Meister


----------



## Homerclon (23. März 2007)

Mach das Zauberbuch auf und bewege den Mauszeiger über den gewünschten Zauber, nun wird genau angezeigt was man braucht. 
Das klappt auch bei den Talenten/Perks im Charakterbogen.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. März 2007)

Homerclon am 23.03.2007 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach das Zauberbuch auf und bewege den Mauszeiger über den gewünschten Zauber, nun wird genau angezeigt was man braucht.
> Das klappt auch bei den Talenten/Perks im Charakterbogen.


*Hand vor die Stirn klatscht*
Danke^^ zu doof, aber echt ma


----------

